# ITC - Impress Ventures



## yogi-in-oz (22 November 2005)

Warning ..... astrostuff ahead:

Hi folks,

ITC ..... as per post below, we are looking for
some positive news, around 15122005, where
2 time cycles slot into place.

Confirming that date, we also have a 50%
retracement of time for the previous upleg,
which also figures on 15122005, at 4.9 cents.

Key dates ahead for ITC, may be:

02-05122005 ... 2 cycles here ..... minor and negative news,
about finances (???)


15122005 ... 2 significant and positive cycles here.

30122005 ..... minor and positive.

Meanwhile, would like to see a test of 4.5 as support
and a healthy bounce, with good volume to confirm 
the lows ..... 

ITC chart attached may help to clarify our
astroanalysis, a little further.

happy days

  yogi

P.S. ..... holding ITC.


----------



## serp (22 November 2005)

*Re: ITC alert .....*

When and what price did you buy ITC at?


----------



## beach (22 April 2006)

hi all
         thought id bring this to your attention, small oil producer 40% cooper basin, a few drills comming up and looking to increase production to 1000bpd there share 400bpd by end june this year through the mirage oil discovery, some other potential drills in 104 and 111, chart is seeng a little action, wild cat announced friday did not come in for them, but succefully tested the murta oil sands for a greater mirage oil concept, regards beach, there partner is VPE 40% ITC 40% and ROMA 20 %,


----------



## moneymajix (29 June 2007)

Share price up 6.25% to 6.8c

Today's ann.

http://www.aspectfinancial.com.au/d...zaWduYWwvZXJyb3JwYWdlcy9wZGZkZWxheWVkLmpzcA==


Also, 
from Insider Trader today:


Eddie Smith just purchased $64K worth of shares in Impress Energy Ltd (ITC). He has been buying shares on a regular basis this year even as the price has been falling. He has bought around $300K worth of shares this year.


----------



## moneymajix (3 July 2007)

Ann. today re Growler 2 progress report ...

Including ...

Commenting on the drilling at Growler-2, Victoria Petroleum NL’s (Vicpet) Managing
Director John Kopcheff said:
“Victoria Petroleum is pleased to be drilling its first appraisal well on the Growler Oil Field.
With the test results to date for Growler-1, we are encouraged that good oil producing rates
are achievable from the Birkhead reservoir sands in this area.”
“The current production characteristics of the Birkhead oil sand if further confirmed by
Growler-2 could lead to a large development drilling program of the same style as the
successful Santos “Cooper Oil Project”, although it is early days yet for this area.”
“Exploration success at Growler and Wirraway maintains our 100% exploration success
rate in PEL 104 and further confirms our belief that a new Jurassic “Oil Fairway” and oil
production province with the potential for an in place oil reserve of up to 100+ million
barrels of oil is present in the western part of PEL 104 and our adjoining PEL111 permit, if
oil is present”

“Thirty two prospect and leads have been mapped as follow up targets in PEL 104 and in
the immediately adjacent permit to the north, PEL 111 lie in the Jurassic “Oil Fairway”.
“Given the current exploration success rate, Vicpet would expect to enjoy further
exploration success in the ongoing 2007 ten well Cooper Basin drilling program as
encountered at Wirraway-1.”
“We look forward to encountering further drilling success in the Growler-2 appraisal well of
the Gowler oil discovery”


----------



## moneymajix (11 July 2007)

2 anns. today
Any thoughts?

http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20070711/pdf/00738089.pdf 

Some of the ann.

Commenting on the drilling at Growler-2, Victoria Petroleum NL’s Managing Director John
Kopcheff said:
“Victoria Petroleum is pleased to be drilling its first appraisal well on the Growler Oil Field.
With the test results to date for Growler-1, we are encouraged that good oil producing rates
are achievable from the Birkhead reservoir sands in this area.”
“The current production characteristics of the Birkhead oil sand if further confirmed by
Growler-2 could lead to a large development drilling program of the same style as the
successful Santos “Cooper Oil Project”, although it is early days yet for this area.”
“Exploration success at Growler and Wirraway maintains our 100% exploration success
rate in PEL 104 and further confirms our belief that a new Jurassic “Oil Fairway” and oil
production province with the potential for an in place oil resource of up to 100+ million
barrels of oil is present in the western part of PEL 104 and our adjoining PEL 111 permit, if
oil is present”

“Thirty two prospects and leads have been mapped as follow up targets in PEL 104 and in
the immediately adjacent permit to the north, PEL 111, which lie along the Jurassic “Oil
Fairway”.
“Given the current exploration success rate, Victoria Petroleum would expect to enjoy
further exploration success in the ongoing 2007 ten well Cooper Basin drilling program as
encountered at Wirraway-1.”
“We look forward to encountering further drilling success in the Growler-2 appraisal well of
the Gowler oil discovery”


----------



## black_bird2 (11 July 2007)

This has been the same message delivered to investors over the past couple of weeks with the exception of the depth. Great to see a company keeping the investors in the loop. With 500 metres (rounded) drilled over the weekend and now only 60 metres to go until planned depth for Growler 2, would hope for the next ann on Friday or Monday.


----------



## Caliente (23 July 2007)

ITC is impressing me right now. Good drill on Growler-1, and have punctured a 21m oil show at Growler 2 some 705 metres away!

Looks like we have a real oil field in the making, from reports it seems that this is quite safely a 4mmbl barrel field to about 7mmbl@P10

A conservative 10% in ground value at $40 profit a barrel sees a value of $16 to $28 mil, or 

*$6.4 to 11.2m* for the companies 40% interest.

Present market cap of $33 million.

Currently earning cash as well - about $4mn a year from Mirage and Ventura fields and heavy exploration of 20 mapped prospects and leads in EL 's 104 and 111. EL 115 also being explored. 

The Jurassic style play in EL 104 and EL 111 are estimated by the company to be prospective for 100mmbl oil.

edit - I chose ITC as it offers lower cost entry into the Growler field than VPE. RPM also offers low cost entry, 20% stake for MC of 14m.


----------



## MegaV (23 July 2007)

There’s also been recent purchases from directors in the last month.  More than 2000000 shares. Given the share price, I’m sure it doesn’t amount to much, but it’s a positive sign


----------



## moneymajix (24 July 2007)

Well, I reckon if the Chairman can pay $300,000 for shares this year - buying when the share price was falling - it means something, imo.

Price is 7.4c.


----------



## moneymajix (31 July 2007)

30 Jul 2007 14:04 !  
VPE: Production Casing at Growler-2 SA Cooper Basin 30 July  

Check out the latest. All looks pretty good imo.


“Victoria Petroleum is pleased to have run 7 inch production casing and going straight to a cased
hole production test of the gross 15 metre oil column interpreted as present in the primary Birkhead
Sandstone target for Growler-2, the first appraisal well on the Growler- Wirraway Oil Field.”
“With the production test results to date for Growler-1, we are encouraged that good oil producing
rates are achievable from the Birkhead reservoir sands in Growler-2.”
“The current production characteristics of the Birkhead oil sand if further confirmed by Growler-2,
could lead to a large development drilling program of the same style as the successful Santos
“Cooper Oil Project”, although it is early days yet for this area.”
“Exploration success at Growler and Wirraway maintains our 100% exploration success rate in PEL
104 and further confirms our belief that a new Jurassic “Oil Fairway” and oil production province
with the potential for an in place oil resource of up to 100+ million barrels of oil is present in the
western part of PEL 104 and our adjoining PEL 111 permit, if oil is present”
“Thirty two prospect and leads have been mapped as follow up targets in PEL 104 and in the
immediately adjacent permit to the north, PEL 111 lie in the Jurassic “Oil Fairway”.
2
“Given the current exploration success rate, Vicpet would expect to enjoy further exploration
success in the ongoing 2007 Cooper Basin drilling program as encountered at Wirraway-1.”


Current price 6.6c


----------



## moneymajix (27 August 2007)

5.1c

Looks like more director buying on 21 August - see anns.


Ann on 24 August re drilling program

http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20070824/pdf/00751944.pdf


----------



## Trader Paul (15 October 2007)

Hi folks,

ITC ... looking for more positive news/moves,
about midweek  ... 17102007 ... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## moneymajix (21 November 2007)

*Ann. today*

Eddie Smith bought *more* shares!

On 20 October he purchased 2 million on market at 4.4c.

I must say, I admire this confidence.

He now holds nearly 40 million fully paid shares.

LOL.


----------



## moneymajix (28 November 2007)

*Challenger became a substantial shareholder* with a 5.11 percent stake.




Current share price is 4.2c.


----------



## moneymajix (4 December 2007)

Well, well. Eddie Smith keeps buying shares in his company. 

See ann. today. He purchased another million shares on market at 4.3c!

Share price, 4.8c, up 9%.


----------



## moneymajix (23 January 2008)

Eddie Smith - does it again!

Buying more shares in his own company.

Seems a man of conviction. 

Confident or crazy?



http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080123/pdf/3171zq9zltnvdj.pdf


----------



## moneymajix (14 March 2008)

*Re: ITC - Impressive ... Oil in South Australia*

*Announcement*

GROWLER OILFIELD COMMENCES PRODUCTION


_We Have Now Reached a Major Milestone_

Both Growler wells were opened to natural flow on 12 March and were flowing at a combined rate of 100 BOPD. The pumps will be installed over the next few days and once this work has been done the production rate is expected to reach 300 BOPD.

...


_Growler Extended Production Test (EPT)_

The natural oil flow from Growler-1 & 2 marks the beginning of the EPT and is a significant step
forward for Impress. Based upon well data, initial gross production rates of 300 BOPD from the two
Growler wells is expected during the EPT period.
Information from our external consultants indicate the Growler Oilfield on its own, at a confidence
level of P50, contains 7.7 million barrels of oil in place, with an expected recovery of 1.6 million
barrels.

On confirmation from the EPT of the field’s productivity in the first quarter of 2008, it is Impress’
intention to suggest that the Joint Venture, as a priority, concentrate on the first phase of the Growler
Field Development by drilling further wells and developing facilities with the expectation of achieving
production levels 750 BOPD.



4.2c.


----------



## phoenix_gr (14 March 2008)

I'm just a little concerned about the Queensland flooding affecting the Growler Production Road.

Bought in at .043, sunny days.


----------



## phoenix_gr (25 March 2008)

He has done it again, 3.3 million shares acquired up to 46million held, this can only mean good things...right?

Sorry for double post


----------



## moneymajix (25 March 2008)

*Re: ITC - Eddie's shopping spree*

Nice having a Chairman who keeps investing in his own company.



He is showing a lot of faith.


I guess you could say he is either:
a. deluded or 
b. incredibly savy


Holders hoping for b.


----------



## moneymajix (26 March 2008)

*Re: ITC - Oil flows*

*FIRST SHIPMENT OF OIL FROM GROWLER FIELD
UPDATE: 11*



> Milestones
> Over the weekend we achieved two milestones:
> a) We delivered 447 barrels of oil to Moomba on 22 March 2008 from the Central Facilities.
> b) Growler 1 and 2 well head pumps were put into operation on 23 March 2008.





Growler flow rate is 155 BOPD on 23 March.

Next week should be 300 BOPD.

Expectation of achieving
production levels 750 BOPD.



Good news...

_
Update on Flooding_

The course of the flooding in the Cooper Creek has slowed during the last two weeks and the main floodwaters have not yet reached Innamincka. Latest reports from the field are that the flooding isunlikely to affect operations at Growler.



4c.


----------



## phoenix_gr (30 March 2008)

No prizes for guessing what predictable Eddie did on the 28th.  


1 million more to the Smith collection


----------



## moneymajix (2 April 2008)

Dear old Eddie has purchased more shares, over 3.2million @ average of 3.9c. See ann. today.

He must be getting close to the limit.

With the pumps working and flow rates expected to improve, the company could expect to be bringing in millions 
(based on expected flow rates previously posted) in revenue in the not too distant future.

People are going to start taking this company more seriously.


:showmethemoney:

.


----------



## moneymajix (8 September 2008)

Announcement this morning re Growler 3 Oil Flows.

4.9c, up 26%

Hit 5c.


Excellent result.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080908/pdf/31c5s3t2yh2kff.pdf


.


----------



## STRAT (13 April 2009)

This is a nice quiet thread 

Bought into ITC the other week basicly as a play on the drill with Snatcher. Snatcher is a joint project with VPE ( which has been very kind to me of late ) and Permian Oil. Rumours of an oil fairway have been flung about for a while.

Are you fellas still holding and maybe just a wee bit excited?


----------



## moneymajix (15 April 2009)

Eddie has continued to buy and this is a confidence booster.

Although, recently announced a rights issue at 3c!



Yep, it is a ghost town around here.

:


----------



## STRAT (16 April 2009)

moneymajix said:


> Eddie has continued to buy and this is a confidence booster.
> 
> Although, recently announced a rights issue at 3c!
> 
> ...



Hi moneymajix,
Held up rather well I thought after than announcement but is rather illiquid so not reading too much into it. Havent made my mind up about Eddie but he does hold heaps which is a plus as you say.


----------



## BESBS Player (3 May 2009)

Hi Strat & Moneymajix,

Decided to take a position in ITC on Friday. 

After watching the SP fall back to close to the SPP price, I have jumped on board ITC for a BESBS ride. Like all BESBS plays, there is risk involved. I decided it was worth a punt for the following reasons:

* Funding is a little more secure with Eddie Smith around. Hopefully the SPP will provide more funds. Importantly, there should not be another SPP before the drilling program starts at Snatcher 1 in June...I don't want to see any SP run stunted by a large placement/SPP after I have bought in. I have been watching this one for a little while but felt that a capital raising of some type would eventuate. Now I know the detail and importantly, the impact on the SP at the moment.

* Drilling is planned very soon. June is not long to wait.

* Although hard to be sure, the SP is at a relatively low price (offering some leverage) and seems to be hovering around the low3c mark.

* History would suggest that ITC might run towards 4-4.5c as drilling commences. Not great gains but all profit is profit.


News of a Growler upgrade would be nice but will probably be too late for this BESBS play. Happy to see how it goes.

DYOR. Holding ITC.


----------



## moneymajix (5 May 2009)

Hi B

I wish you well with your purchase. 

I am quietly confident re Snatcher.
Fingers crossed 





>>>


----------



## prawn_86 (5 May 2009)

Does anyone else mind it amusing that they have wells named Snatcher and Growler? I know i do... 

Do th co's name the wells or are the named when they buy the leases?


----------



## BESBS Player (8 May 2009)

Hi MM.

While one can never be certain in this game, the entry price of 3c (now the SPP is out in the public domain), past SP action and Eddie's buying gives me some confidence here.

All the best with your investments.


----------



## BESBS Player (14 May 2009)

Given the SPP closes today, we could see the new issue hitting the accounts as early as tomorrow.

It has been interesting to watch the stock sit between 3.1-3.3c for much of the SPP. This suggests to me that holders were slowly selling at a premium to buy SPP stock at 3c.  If this is the case, then the SPP shall probably be OK (given the recent support for a few others mentioned below). The SP today suggests that the punters expect the stock to hold up and continue to move northward as Snatcher approaches. Guess we shall see shortly.
Once the new shares arrive, it is possible that we will see a small sell-off as some holders simply take profits and others sell down to be free-carried. That said, I think most will hold through to the drilling action so any dip in the SP when the new stock arrives shall be short-lived. Still happy with ITC as a BESBS play.

DYOR. 
Holding ITC.


----------



## STRAT (14 May 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Does anyone else mind it amusing that they have wells named Snatcher and Growler? I know i do...
> 
> Do th co's name the wells or are the named when they buy the leases?



lol Prawn ( How you doin by the way its been quite a while )
I think they are great names. Kinda give me a warm fuzz feeling 

Not many sleeps now yall.


----------



## BESBS Player (30 May 2009)

Hoping for  some SP appreciation in the next couple of weeks. The SPP is now out of the way and ITC have their desired funding at this point.
Snatcher should be spudding soon. 

From an entry point of 3c, I am happy with progress to date on this BESBS play. The remaining dangers are that some of the recent 3c SPP stock might get dumped along the line but I can't see this being too major an issue as many holders seem to be longer term and hoping a successful Snatcher being linked to an extended oil fairway in the prospect. I think the odds of this are low so will be playing this as a traditional BESBS play.

Holding ITC at 3c...


----------



## moneymajix (2 June 2009)

Good day today.

Lot of volume today which haven't seen for a while.

High of 4.4c. 

Quite an advance on the spp of 3c.

Chart looking good.

Drilling Snatcher mid-June.


.


----------



## BESBS Player (2 June 2009)

G'day Moneymajix.

Yes, a good day indeed. I'm not into charts so your feedback in this area is always appreciated, MM. I do like the way ITC is slowly creeping forward. Certainly nice to see the 4c barrier broken.

With a rising oil price in the background and a successful capital raising complete, a possible upgrade announcement coming, the drilling of Snatcher almost here and a small yet possible link between a successful drill at Snatcher and an extended oil fairway, ITC might have plenty of legs yet.

Holding ITC at 3c


----------



## BESBS Player (3 June 2009)

BESBS Player said:


> With a rising oil price in the background and a successful capital raising complete, a possible upgrade announcement coming, the drilling of Snatcher almost here and a small yet possible link between a successful drill at Snatcher and an extended oil fairway, ITC might have plenty of legs yet.
> 
> Holding ITC at 3c




Looks like many in the market think similarly about the upcoming potential of Impress Ventures. ITC hit 4.5c today :


----------



## BESBS Player (8 June 2009)

Great finish to the week. ITC now 4.7c.

Interest (based on volumes) is growing. With an upgrade on Growler likely soon, spudding of Snatcher soon and the belief of some holders that a hit at Snatcher could be linked to a larger oil fairway, I think that ITC has further to run. Time shall tell...

Holding ITC at 3c


----------



## moneymajix (12 June 2009)

Exciting buying this morning, price spurted to 5c.


Great gains since your 3c purchase, B.

So much more interest in this company with news coming, as you mention.


----------



## moneymajix (12 June 2009)

*ANNOUNCEMENT*

*12/06/2009   VPE: Drilling Rig on Location at Snatcher Prospect  2* 


http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090612/pdf/31j15lkpbm5l4d.pdf


----------



## ShareDevil (13 June 2009)

ahh, so they're going to drill a new hole 900m from a producing Santos well.

That old chestnut, good to see. i can't wait to see the angle the rigs set on! 

In at 5c last year, trying to decide to bail early and get my capital back.... or hang around for the results of this probe...


----------



## BESBS Player (15 June 2009)

Looks like ITC will hang around in the high 4c range now that Snatcher has spudded. 

IMHO, we need news of a Growler production upgrade or positive signs from Snatcher to take us to the next level.


Holding ITC

Interesting days ahead...


----------



## BESBS Player (20 June 2009)

Sold out of ITC late this week. 

As I stated earlier on the thread when I entered at 3c, I was always playing this as a BESBS play.

ITC has heaps of potential for the longer term holder. If Snatcher comes in, suddenly the focus will turn to the possibility of a greater oil fairway. This would get the SP moving! For remaining holders, I hope that this comes off. Apart from following drills (and I think the appeal of these to punters will be influeneced significantly by the success/failure at Snatcher), improved production results is always a potential bonus here.

That said, I try to limit risk in a high risk sector. I can't be sure that ITC will move above 5c until we start to get news of Snatcher. Maybe it will, maybe not? I don't know, so I have taken the profits and left. 

All the best to holders. 

Bought 3c, sold 4.7c ave. (55%+ profit). 

Cheers,
BESBS Player


----------



## moneymajix (26 June 2009)

B , Sold out!  
Congrats on your gains.


Snatcher news today ... gain of 30%, hit 5.9c at one stage.

*OIL SHOWS IN SNATCHER-1, PEL 111, SOUTH AUSTRALIAN COOPER BASIN*

Victoria Petroleum N.L. (Vicpet) as operator for the PEL 111 Joint Venture advises that at 0600
hours today, the operation at Snatcher-1 was pulling out of the hole in preparation to running an
open hole Drill Stem Test (DST) to test the fair to good oil shows observed over the interval 1,772
metres to 1,781.4 metres.
The significance of the oil shows observed will be evaluated by the current DST and wire line logs
to be run after the well has reached total depth. Snatcher-1 is testing the oil bearing potential of
the Snatcher Prospect adjacent to the Santos Limited operated Charo Field in PPL 177. The PPL
177 licence is wholly contained within PEL 111.

The participants in the drilling of Snatcher-1, PEL 111, PEL 104 and PRL 15 and their respective
interests through their wholly owned subsidiaries are as follows;
Victoria Petroleum N.L. (Operator) 40%
Impress Energy Limited 40%
Permian Oil Pty Ltd. 20%


----------



## ShareDevil (26 June 2009)

yeah baby, it must've been on a 45degree incline! 

So what would you make of an drillers announcement of "fair to good oil shows"?

Fair being enough for an oil change in the old holden?
Good being a couple of barrels?

Is there a standard to expect from this sort of news or is waiting for the wireline the only option?


----------



## ShareDevil (6 July 2009)

They announced (VicPet operator) that its being set for production and the rig is moving another 899m away from the producing Santos well to drill Snatcher2.

Nice move guys, and the SP is up to 6c today. Any ones guess if they find oil in the next hole, if they do the SP will be interesting. Could ramp up a bit before spud on this one. 

Looking good for me for once


----------



## Squawkbox (12 August 2009)

*ITC - Great results at Snatcher 2*

I do not know how many followers there are of ITC but for anyone who holds them right now they have something to celebrate - see AXA announcement today


----------



## Squawkbox (10 September 2009)

*ITC - ASX announcement out today - full steam ahead!*

Whilst there has been very little said recently in Aussie Stock Forums about ITC, the long-awaited investor presentation is out today and makes for happy reading for ITC investors, although the sp has gone up only modestly so far.


----------



## ronaldo (10 October 2009)

this company looks like it is on the threshhold of vindication.

a comparison of the fundamentals and charts against one of the great success stories like CVN would have it poised on the very edge of a significant move out of micro cap status.

using current oil price and confirmed production levels, i would be looking at 11c as the first short term price target, by perhaps november.

any confirmation of larger reserve sizes would then see the beginning of a major re-rating.

an excellent time for ITC holders


----------



## moneymajix (10 October 2009)

Ronaldo,


Have to agree with you.


See Ann. re drilling provided on 8 October.

Coming weeks could get very interesting.

Imo, around 10c as next initial target with good news - hopefully by November.


----------



## imajica (26 October 2009)

COMMENCEMENT OF DRILLING AT SNATCHER-3
PEL 111, SOUTH AUSTRALIAN COOPER BASIN

Victoria Petroleum N.L. (Vicpet) as operator for the PEL 111 Joint Venture advises that Century
Drilling Rig #3 commenced drilling of the Snatcher-3 exploration well in PEL 111 at 0700 hours
today, Current operation was drilling surface hole at 23 metres.
Snatcher-3 is testing the oil bearing potential of the Snatcher Prospect adjacent to the Santos
Limited operated Charo Field in PPL 177. The PPL 177 licence is wholly contained within PEL
111.
The Snatcher Prospect is situated on the Western Margin Oil Trend, with Snatcher-3 a test of
whether oil can be stratigraphically trapped within seismically interpreted discrete sand bodies in
channel systems present within the Jurassic Birkhead Formation.
The target sand in Snatcher-3 produced oil from the recent Snatcher-2 oil discovery, 787 metres to
the south east of Snatcher-3 at a rate of 207 barrels of oil per day.
Snatcher-3 is planned to be drilled to a measured total depth of 1,850 metres in 10 days. Drilling
reports will be provided to the ASX on a weekly basis and as significant events occur.


----------



## moneymajix (4 November 2009)

SP up nearly 20% atm on news of oil shows.


*OIL SHOWS IN SNATCHER-3,
PEL 111, SOUTH AUSTRALIAN COOPER BASIN*


Victoria Petroleum N.L. (Vicpet) as operator for the PEL 111 Joint Venture advises at 0600 hours today, the operation was continuing to drill ahead in 8  ½ inch hole in the target Birkhead sand at 1,784 metres measured depth with oil shows.

Good oil shows have been observed in the target Birkhead sand from 1,766 metres to the present depth.
The full significance of these oil shows will be evaluated by electric wire line logs to be run after the well has drilled to its planned total depth of 1,850 metres.
Snatcher-3 is testing the oil bearing potential of the Snatcher Prospect adjacent to the Santos
Limited operated Charo Field in PPL 177. The PPL 177 licence is wholly contained within PEL 111.

The Snatcher Prospect is situated on the Western Margin Oil Trend, with Snatcher-3 a test of
whether oil can be stratigraphically trapped within seismically interpreted discrete sand bodies in
channel systems present within the Jurassic Birkhead Formation.
The target sand in Snatcher-3 produced oil from the recent Snatcher-2 oil discovery, 787 metres to
the south east of Snatcher-3 at a rate of 207 barrels of oil per day.
The participants in the drilling of Snatcher-3, Snatcher-2, and PEL 111 and their respective
interests through their wholly owned subsidiaries are as follows;

Victoria Petroleum N.L. (Operator) 40%
Impress Energy Limited 40%
Permian Oil Pty Ltd. 20%



.


----------



## imajica (4 November 2009)

The wireline logs should be announced either tomorrow or Friday which should confirm the positive significance of the oil shows. Impress are always conservative in how they report news so this is very good news indeed! Good luck to all holders - with good flow rates and reliable profit projections for 2010 and the possibility for growth through further wells we should see ITC re-rated to a much higher level on these fundamentals alone. DYOR


----------



## Squawkbox (15 April 2010)

Has anyone any ideas to explain the huge turnover and rise in the share price today? Oilfields are flooded until September, so no production till then.

Could VPE be building a stake? Nearly 20 million shares have changed hands today.


----------



## moneymajix (15 April 2010)

> Has anyone any ideas to explain the huge turnover and rise in the share price today? Oilfields are flooded until September, so no production till then.
> 
> Could VPE be building a stake? Nearly 20 million shares have changed hands today.





Over 5 million volume yesterday also.

Maybe someone has sussed that the share price is cheap at this level based on the amount of oil out there!

It's got me and most shareholders intrigued.


----------



## moneymajix (22 November 2010)

Ann today - seems to be a fairly low offer from Beach for 8.25c per share.




http://www.iel.com.au/images/Beach - Impress Energy Ltd - Merger Announcement - 22.11.10.pdf


----------



## Trader Paul (23 November 2010)

ITC ... updated astroanalysis ..... 23112010



Hi folks,

ITC ..... a merger with BPT is now on the table and that may make for some 
good trading opportunities in ITC, over the next few months. Here’s some
astroanalysis for ITC, through to March 2011:

	25112010 ... 2 time cycles, expected to bring some positive news.

	29112010 ... 1 x positive and 1 x negative cycle = flat trading (?)

       15-16122010 ... minor and positive light on ITC

            24122010 ... minor news expected here

            31122010 ... minor cycle

            03012011 ... minor cycle ... finances(???)

            07012011 ... 1 x positive and 1 x  negative cycle. News expected,
                                 but trading may be flat-to-down.

       13-14012011 ... negative spotlight on ITC

            28012011 ... minor and positive time cycle ... finance-related (?)

            31012011 ... significant and negative news expected here.

       11-15022011 ... 2 positive time cycles, bring spotlight onto ITC

            18022011 ... positive news expected here

       24-25022011 ... significant and negative cycle due here

       04-07032011 ... minor and negative cycle, with news expected, too.

            14032011 ... difficult aspect, may bring flat trading

       21-22032011 ... positive time cycle ... finances (?)

       24-25032011 ... difficult aspect expected.

            28032011 ... significant and negative news expected here.


More later ...

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------

